# How far will you go?



## molested_cow (Jul 5, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/6XTxwLm.jpg


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 5, 2013)

On the same note, if he wants that shot this bad, I can't imagine not trying to put on the fireman's heat resistant suit and boots.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 5, 2013)

Is this you? 

I have actually thought about doing this very thing but don't have the opertunity.


----------



## leeroix (Jul 5, 2013)

Thats fuggin' crazy.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 5, 2013)

im calling shenanigans on this. 
if what he is standing on was SO hot that  his tripod and shoes caught fire....he would NOT be standing like that casually looking through the camera. he would have third degree burns on his feet, and most likely the air around him would be so hot it would burn his throat and lungs. 

it is a pretty cool shot though.


----------



## flow (Jul 5, 2013)

Not that far! Even if I had lava available, which I'm not at all sad to say - I do not.
pixmedic's right on this one ... it's clearly been PSd onto the lava.


----------



## runnah (Jul 5, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> im calling shenanigans on this.
> if what he is standing on was SO hot that  his tripod and shoes caught fire....he would NOT be standing like that casually looking through the camera. he would have third degree burns on his feet, and most likely the air around him would be so hot it would burn his throat and lungs.
> 
> it is a pretty cool shot though.



Naw you can walk on it. No big deal. It's a contained heat, like coals. You're thinking of actual fire.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 5, 2013)

runnah said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > im calling shenanigans on this.
> ...



I was thinking of actual fire because his shoes and tripod ARE on actual fire.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 5, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> im calling shenanigans on this. ..........



I am too.  There would be a tremendous amount of blur & distortion in the image caused by the heated air.

And *smoke*..... where is the black, choking smoke synthetic material produces?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 5, 2013)

Photo looks like it was faked... the fire is way off in the distance, so how would his shoes and tripod be on fire? And he's just standing there like a nitwit with his feet on fire, c'mon. 

The entire photo could be faked, I'm not sure if what's in the viewfinder is what he's actually looking at.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 5, 2013)

Yep... I'm calling bovine excrement on this one too!


----------



## tecboy (Jul 5, 2013)

Is it a good thing this guy has medical insurance?


----------



## squirrels (Jul 5, 2013)

Miles Morgan talks about losing 1/4 inch of his tripod and some of the bottoms of his shoes to melting on lava though. Not quite as extreme but still, something.
minute 3:00


----------



## tecboy (Jul 5, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



How come I don't see this in Jackass movies?


----------



## Ilovemycam (Jul 5, 2013)

I vote it is a disgusting bull**** photo.  (But not being a photoshop expert i may be wrong.) 

If it is that hot, no street photog would use a tripod. They shoot and get the hell out...pure bull****!

Just like a photog shooting war and unrest with a tripod...NO.

Even if it is a HDR, you can shoot them without a tripod most of the time, at least half-ass anyway. Too bad we even have to speculate about honesty like this.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 5, 2013)

Being as lava even as it is cooling to the state it is in the picture is probably  in the range of 500-950f  and guessing that shoe rubber would melt somewhere around 200f, I think we can call this one busted.


----------



## weepete (Jul 5, 2013)

Agreed, its nonsense. Molested_cow, mind if I ask where you came accross this photo?


----------



## tecboy (Jul 5, 2013)

There are some people going to extreme.  It may be stupid, but people do that not just photographers.  For example, extreme skiing and extreme sky diving, they can lose their lives going too close to the steep mountain.  Some videographers are willing to get very close to tornado and video tape it.  It is all about thrills.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 5, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Yep... I'm calling bovine excrement on this one too!



How subtle - are you English? 

Yep - It must be faked but it looks good anyway.


----------



## runnah (Jul 5, 2013)

Not fake guys. 

You can pick up hot coals if it has a lauer of ash in it. The same principle applies.

The ignition point of vulcanized rubber is 300 degrees. Now just because the surface temp it's that high doesn't mean that the air temp is that high. Air is a terrible heat conductor. For example the pavement on a hot day can be well into 160-170 but the air temp is only 90s.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 5, 2013)

runnah said:


> Not fake guys.
> 
> You can pick up hot coals if it has a later of ash in it. The same principle.



we're not talking about picking up hot coals...the dudes shoes are ON FIRE!
his feet are literally on fire. and somehow, his metal tripod is as well. 
not just the bottom 1/4 inch that is touching the ground, but actually running up the tripod legs. 
his metal tripod is on fire. 
did i mention his feet are on fire too? 
i am just not believing that guy would just be standing there, all casual like, checking his viewfinder, while his feet are on fire. not just hot mind you, but actually on fire. 
forget the fact that somehow the fire is managing to creep its way up his tripod legs towards his camera. maybe he went lightweight and got a wood tripod.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 5, 2013)

Seems like somebody's _blowing smoke up_ somebody's ...


----------



## runnah (Jul 5, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> we're not talking about picking up hot coals...the dudes shoes are ON FIRE!
> his feet are literally on fire. and somehow, his metal tripod is as well.
> not just the bottom 1/4 inch that is touching the ground, but actually running up the tripod legs.
> his metal tripod is on fire.
> ...



It's a plastic tripod that's why it's on fire.

Odds are is that the only reason he is on fire is because he is standing still. Doing so allows for the heat to transfer to the shoes and tripod. If he kept walking he would be fine. Same as those people who walk on hot coals for fun.

It's not hard to believe, its basic thermal dynamics.


----------



## runnah (Jul 5, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Seems like somebody's blowing smoke up somebody's ...



I paid attention in science class.


----------



## flow (Jul 5, 2013)

For one thing, the back leg of the tripod, the one not on fire, doesn't appear to be touching the ground. The fire on the shoes doesn't look quite right either.

If I wanted to make it work like that, I would put something easy-burning (alcohol-based hand sanitizer would work fairly well) on the tripod legs and shoes, make sure everything was perfect, light it up, and shoot. And then hit it all with an extinguisher right away. Later it can be added onto a shot of person-less lava field. Or you could just add flames to the shoes during editing, and skip having the "I want to set your feet on fire" conversation with the model.


----------



## runnah (Jul 5, 2013)

flow said:


> For one thing, the back leg of the tripod, the one not on fire, doesn't appear to be touching the ground. The fire on the shoes doesn't look quite right either.
> 
> If I wanted to make it work like that, I would put something easy-burning (alcohol-based hand sanitizer would work fairly well) on the tripod legs and shoes, make sure everything was perfect, light it up, and shoot. And then hit it all with an extinguisher right away. Later it can be added onto a shot of person-less lava field. Or you could just add flames to the shoes during editing, and skip having the "I want to set your feet on fire" conversation with the model.



Occam's razor. Do you really think someone went through the trouble to photoshop a ****ty and boring photo? Or went through the trouble to use flammable liquids to take a ****ty photo?

Or is it more likely some dumbass did something stupid and his buddy got a photo (possibly for insurance purposes)?


----------



## table1349 (Jul 5, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Seems like somebody's _blowing smoke up_ somebody's ...



Nah....Looks more like the subject in the photo is _blowing smoke up his own......_:lmao:


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 5, 2013)

This is absolutely possible in every way. But that burn does not look real.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 5, 2013)

runnah said:


> flow said:
> 
> 
> > For one thing, the back leg of the tripod, the one not on fire, doesn't appear to be touching the ground. The fire on the shoes doesn't look quite right either.
> ...


Oh yeah,  Google "celebrity fakes"  Be careful though, some are not safe for work, or home if the wife is around.  :lmao:


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 5, 2013)

runnah said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > we're not talking about picking up hot coals...the dudes shoes are ON FIRE!
> ...



so..the heat transfers because he is standing still and not moving. which is how people walk across hot coals. "if he kept walking he would be fine." but hes not. hes just standing there looking like everything's all daisies. meanwhile, the heat has transferred to his shoes, and up his tripod. heat btw, hot enough to combust his shoes and tripod. and he doesn't look like hes even noticed. odds are,  a temperature hot enough to ignite his shoes and tripod, has got to be pretty painful. he isn't exactly wearing any heat resistant gear. the fact that hes standing there, on a surface hot enough to set his shoes and tripod on fire and not even flinch, is actually pretty hard for me to believe.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 5, 2013)

Indofred said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Yep... I'm calling bovine excrement on this one too!
> ...


At least half


----------



## tirediron (Jul 5, 2013)

Let's think about the obvious... I've owned a LOT of tripods in my life, and I've never owned one that had legs made of a combustible material.  Aluminum?  Yes.  Steel?  Yes.  CF?  Yes...  what else do they make tripods out of that would actually burn??????


----------



## table1349 (Jul 5, 2013)

While I happen to love the sciences, Volcanoes and Lava are not my thing.  Here however is an exerpt from an article on Lava and lava flows. 

[h=4]Lava flows as you can see don't move very fast so people rarely get  killed by them.  However, lava flows are very hot (between 550 degrees C  and 1400 degrees C) and can therefore cause injuries.    

  People have burnt their skin, charred  their eyebrows, and melted the soles of their boots from being near or  on a hot lava flow.  Lava flows don't cool instantaneously.  It can take  days to years for a lava flow to completely cool.[/h]
Lava Flows


----------



## table1349 (Jul 5, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Let's think about the obvious... I've owned a LOT of tripods in my life, and I've never owned one that had legs made of a combustible material.  Aluminum?  Yes.  Steel?  Yes.  CF?  Yes...  what else do they make tripods out of that would actually burn??????



Wood.  Tripods from Berlebach - The Genuine Alternative! Wooden Tripods Made in Germany

Sorry, I couldn't stop myself.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 5, 2013)

gryphonslair99 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Let's think about the obvious... I've owned a LOT of tripods in my life, and I've never owned one that had legs made of a combustible material. Aluminum? Yes. Steel? Yes. CF? Yes... what else do they make tripods out of that would actually burn??????
> ...


layball:


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Jul 5, 2013)

This may be a stupid question, but with his face so close to the LCD screen and what looks like very diffused morning light, would the LCD screen be reflecting such a bright scene?


----------



## runnah (Jul 5, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> so..the heat transfers because he is standing still and not moving. which is how people walk across hot coals. "if he kept walking he would be fine." but hes not. hes just standing there looking like everything's all daisies. meanwhile, the heat has transferred to his shoes, and up his tripod. heat btw, hot enough to combust his shoes and tripod. and he doesn't look like hes even noticed. odds are,  a temperature hot enough to ignite his shoes and tripod, has got to be pretty painful. he isn't exactly wearing any heat resistant gear. the fact that hes standing there, on a surface hot enough to set his shoes and tripod on fire and not even flinch, is actually pretty hard for me to believe.



He is fine because the air is a poor conductor but the shoes that are touching the hot rocks are not because they are in direct contact with the surface. His feet are probably hot, but no damage is occurring because rubber is a good insulator.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 5, 2013)

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



:blushing:


----------



## runnah (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh and btw...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ose-Hawaiian-lava-flow-shoes-tripod-MELT.html

Not sure if it is the same guy but a bunch of people sure are going out of their way to fake burning their kicks all up.


----------



## runnah (Jul 5, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Let's think about the obvious... I've owned a LOT of tripods in my life, and I've never owned one that had legs made of a combustible material.  Aluminum?  Yes.  Steel?  Yes.  CF?  Yes...  what else do they make tripods out of that would actually burn??????



The feet parts are rubber.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 5, 2013)

runnah said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > so..the heat transfers because he is standing still and not moving. which is how people walk across hot coals. "if he kept walking he would be fine." but hes not. hes just standing there looking like everything's all daisies. meanwhile, the heat has transferred to his shoes, and up his tripod. heat btw, hot enough to combust his shoes and tripod. and he doesn't look like hes even noticed. odds are,  a temperature hot enough to ignite his shoes and tripod, has got to be pretty painful. he isn't exactly wearing any heat resistant gear. the fact that hes standing there, on a surface hot enough to set his shoes and tripod on fire and not even flinch, is actually pretty hard for me to believe.
> ...



For electricity, not for heat once they are on fire.   They melt to quickly and sticks quite well to the skin once it starts to melt.  Of this I know from experience.  Needless to say my parents were not happy taking me to the ER to get two of my fingers separated.  FYI. It hurts too.

He medic,  where were you when I needed you???


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 5, 2013)

whether or not the rubber is a good insulator, the fire has reached the top of his shoes. the rubber sole really isn't going to insulate the top of his feet very well. 
look at the way that guy is dressed too. hes walking around a volcano in running shoes? seriously? not even a mask or respirator to keep out the smoke and soot? no goggles or even safety glasses? nothing? that guy looks like he is dressed to take pictures out in his cul-de-sac, not a volcano. 
im still not buying it.


----------



## weepete (Jul 5, 2013)

But the plastic bottom of the tripod feet are not melted in any way. Add in the red glow around the tripod legs on the rocks and it sureley has to have brushed in.

Basic thermodynamics mate, stuff melts before it catches on fire.


----------



## runnah (Jul 5, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> whether or not the rubber is a good insulator, the fire has reached the top of his shoes. the rubber sole really isn't going to insulate the top of his feet very well.
> look at the way that guy is dressed too. hes walking around a volcano in running shoes? seriously? not even a mask or respirator to keep out the smoke and soot? no goggles or even safety glasses? nothing? that guy looks like he is dressed to take pictures out in his cul-de-sac, not a volcano.
> im still not buying it.



It's a lava flow not a volcano. Two very different things.


----------



## runnah (Jul 5, 2013)

weepete said:


> But the plastic bottom of the tripod feet are not melted in any way. Add in the red glow around the tripod legs on the rocks and it sureley has to have brushed in.
> 
> Basic thermodynamics mate, stuff melts before it catches on fire.



Rubber bottom with metal spikes that the rubber feet screw up and down, I have a very similar tripod.

Not vulcanized rubber. That's the whole point of the vulcanization process. Other materials will melt as the temp rises but if the heat is strong enough and the material quickly reaches its ignition point it will burn before it can really melt.


----------



## amolitor (Jul 5, 2013)

Epoxy based composites will burn merrily once you get the epoxy going. Carbon fiber tripods are presumably epoxy based composites. I have heard that it's pretty hard to get the fiber itself going, but I don't know if that's true. Epoxy burns like fun, though.


----------



## runnah (Jul 5, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Epoxy based composites will burn merrily once you get the epoxy going. Carbon fiber tripods are presumably epoxy based composites. I have heard that it's pretty hard to get the fiber itself going, but I don't know if that's true. Epoxy burns like fun, though.



Different weaves for different applications. Race cars use flame resistant materials that would bubble and blister but not catch fire. In formula one they use carbon fiber for everything including  exhaust ducting which gets very hot.

Tripod are probably not design to be heat resistant beyond anything normal operating range.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 5, 2013)

I will go as far as the kitchen refrigerator, provided the beer is cold enough.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 5, 2013)

I think I have figured this out, the photographer is testing new Area 51 shoes by Nike.  These shoes not only allow you to stand on hot surfaces, they are also so stealth that his feet aren't even there, in fact the whole photo is so stealth, that it didn't even happen, and these aren't the shoes you are looking for.

Nike the official shoe supplier to Area 51.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 5, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> I think I have figured this out, the photographer is testing new Area 51 shoes by Nike.  These shoes not only allow you to stand on hot surfaces, they are also so stealth that his feet aren't even there, in fact the whole photo is so stealth, that it didn't even happen, and these aren't the shoes you are looking for.
> 
> Nike the official shoe supplier to Area 51.



Way to go there Snowden, tell the whole world why don't you.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 6, 2013)

gryphonslair99 said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I have figured this out, the photographer is testing new Area 51 shoes by Nike.  These shoes not only allow you to stand on hot surfaces, they are also so stealth that his feet aren't even there, in fact the whole photo is so stealth, that it didn't even happen, and these aren't the shoes you are looking for.
> ...



I ran into an alien while hiding in a cardboard box in Russia, he told me the whole story, he's looking for exile in Roswell.


----------



## runnah (Jul 17, 2013)

You can all kiss my ass!!!

http://io9.com/how-far-would-you-go-to-get-the-perfect-shot-811948025

well i was half right...


----------



## table1349 (Jul 17, 2013)

That also means that you were half wrong so you ain't just the kissee, you is also a kisser.  So start a kissing.....ldman:
:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## runnah (Jul 17, 2013)

gryphonslair99 said:


> That also means that you were half wrong so you ain't just the kissee, you is also a kisser.  So start a kissing.....ldman:
> :lmao::lmao::lmao:



I am an optimist.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 17, 2013)

runnah said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > That also means that you were half wrong so you ain't just the kissee, you is also a kisser.  So start a kissing.....ldman:
> ...



So which to you think works better then lined or line-less bifocals??


----------



## amolitor (Jul 27, 2013)

The dude evidently staged it, but it's not 'shopped. Some sort of accelerant. lighter fluid, maybe?


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 27, 2013)

runnah said:


> It's a plastic tripod that's why it's on fire.



A plastic tripod would, in all likelihood, melt before igniting. If it didn't, it sure the Hell would melt after it ignited. This tripod isn't doing that.

I can agree that it's a tantalizing image, but it's not genuine.

More than a few years of fire fighting training convinces me of that...


----------



## Tailgunner (Nov 15, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Let's think about the obvious... I've owned a LOT of tripods in my life, and I've never owned one that had legs made of a combustible material.  Aluminum?  Yes.  Steel?  Yes.  CF?  Yes...  what else do they make tripods out of that would actually burn??????



We're talking about molten lava right? Melted rocks and elements? 

Anyhow, no promises but we're going to Maui for Christmas!! I'm researching Lava tours now! I'm so excited!


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 15, 2014)




----------

